# Has therapy helped anyone reduce/eliminate their blushing?



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Blushing is the worst symptom of SA for me because it's so embarrassing when it happens and everyone can see it. I know that some medication like SSRIs and beta blockers help but I would like to get rid of this without medication.

Has anyone had success with CBT or any other approach?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

take the meds and stop being so arroagnt, proud and stubborn


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I do take meds but I just don't want to take them for the rest of my life. I would like to function without meds one day.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have an olive complexion so fortunately I didn't experience this to be a problem! LOL 


I took the medication route too. It was very effective for the biophysical symptoms like excessive sweating, clammy hands and general nervousness. Currently I don't take any medications and I function just fine. Not perfect, but definitely to a point where I no longer need them. 

The problem with medication is not that they don't work, on the contrary, they DO for many people, but that they are expected to eliminate all symptoms. There is a deeply ingrained element to social anxiety. You will still avoid people because there is such an intense fear associated with many situations. I know that didn't answer you question per se, I believe that it is possible for CBT and exposure therapy to help in many, many ways, but that is my take.


----------



## jason13 (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't been to therapies, but I do know that therapies are focused on curing most symptoms of social anxiety, including blushing.


----------

